# Vaping has changed my life



## Alex (23/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

Goosebumps....what a testimonial.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/12/14)

Stunning!! Thanx @Alex 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

